# Style / Federation ??



## Andy_46 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi


I study 'Tang Soo (Soo Bahk) Do Federation - Moo Duk Kwan'  Am i right in thinking that Tang Soo (Soo Bahk) is the federation and Moo Duk Kwan the style ??

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Andy Cap (Apr 9, 2005)

Oi!  Yus this can get confusing can't it - lol.  


Tang Soo Do Originally was the name of the art and the School was Moo Duk Kwan.

However, with the advent of Tae Kwan Do, which had adopted the Moo Duk Kwan name, suddenly Moo Duk Kwan went from a school name to a style name.

Tang Soo Do was then brought into the commercial era when one organization sued another for using the name Tang Soo Do and tried to stop them from using that name.  However they lost the suit, and decided to go back to the old name of Soo Bahk Do.

Confusing enough?  So, if you study Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan.  Tang Soo Do is the name of the art, and the "Style" or school accent is Moo Duk Kwan.  Moo Duk Kwan was Hwang Kee's original school name.


----------



## Knifehand (Apr 10, 2005)

As i've been taught that my style follows from one of six different variations. One of which is Tang Soo Do - Moo Duk Kwan, which is the style i practice. We are a pround member of the International Tang Soo Do Federation.


----------



## Andy Cap (Apr 10, 2005)

Ah, but Knifehand be careful with that - LOL. The Moo Duk Kwan name is in litigation right now.  C.S. Kim may not have the rights to use that name much longer, if he truly uses it at all anymore.  Still, it is Moo Duk Kwan whether you are allowed to call it that or not.   The word is that the higher ups are fighting over the name Moo Duk Kwan now just as they fought over Tang Soo Do  a while back.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2005)

Andy Cap said:
			
		

> Still, it is Moo Duk Kwan whether you are allowed to call it that or not.


 Indeed it is.  I'm sure other arts could find application with your statement as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 11, 2005)

The English translation to Moo Duk Kwan is literally "Martial Arts Institute" - Moo meaning "Military/martial - to stop violence" and Kwan meaning "School/institute".  Can any style really use the terms Moo Duk Kwan? or should they simply rephrase it to say "Wu Duk Kan" which is essence is still saying the same thing....


----------



## Miles (Apr 17, 2005)

Question to the Tang Soo Doin:

 Does each Federation seem to have particular specialties or subspecialties?  For example, does the International TSD Federation seem to be known more for the technical excellence of its hyung? World TSD Association known for its' self-defense sequences? etc?

 Miles


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Apr 18, 2005)

Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan (Tradidtional Tang Soo Do Organization)


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 19, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Question to the Tang Soo Doin:
> 
> Does each Federation seem to have particular specialties or subspecialties?  For example, does the International TSD Federation seem to be known more for the technical excellence of its hyung? World TSD Association known for its' self-defense sequences? etc?
> 
> Miles



I haven't encountered anything like that.  The difference in training excellence usually lies with a difference in instructor.  In very general terms, if your teacher is good at one thing and not so good at another, this is usually passed on to the student...


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree with upnorthkyosa.... You could attend one style whereas the instructor would be more geared toward the kicking applications and believe that the style is that way, whereas the next instructor in the same organization may prefer the hand techniques.  And beleive me that varies from instructor to instructor and not always the organization. (Even tho at times the organzation may have some play in this, it isn't always the case.)


----------

